# Phalaenopsis Orchid Help



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey guys I was wondering on this species of orchid for my Vivarium. Its a small phalaenopsis orchid. The questions I was wondering are will they and the flower spike be to large for a 20 gallon long, its the tank in my thread build. But also temp/humidity will this viv be too moist or is it OK. I have Tillandsia grow, flower and is pupping in this tank too. Finally how will getting it to bloom or will it Just happen.
Thank you Brian


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

i would say yes it will be too big, unless it is a really tiny miniature. IF you are buying one that is currently in bloom and the apical meristem of the inflorescence isn't dead or damaged, there is a possibility you can get it to rebloom. However, the phalaenopsis typically like to be a bit dryer than what we keep in our vivs. I would recommend mounting it air root style on one of the logs you've got. Otherwise the roots will rot pretty quick. It probably isn't the most ideal orchid for your vivarium, but it may work. If you have any local orchid suppliers, you may be able to pick up a tiny species of the genera, or of others that would do a little better....

ed parker


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for the info it and the flower spike fit into the viv, but the flower spike broke. But if I see negative health or it gets too large ill remove it. Thank you for the help


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

The orchid been in the tank for a few days no negative effects so far. Knowck on wood.  but I was wondering also who else have had them in there setups and what was the effects good and bad. Also could you get flowering again and what their normal size they get


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

there is no normal size for a phalaenopsis hybrid. i have seen them up to 3 inches leaf tip to leaf tip, and some over 2 feet.... The spike can be as short as a few inches to several feet as well.

The biggest problem you will see is root rot. These plants like to be drier on the roots, so sitting in really moist mushy substrate will kill them, which is why I told you to mount it on the wood somewhere. I wouldn't even put moss around the base or anything as long as the humidity is above 60%.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have it placed on some drift wood. Its in a dry area


----------

